# Good kitty!



## Kaya (May 14, 2014)

http://www.aol.com/article/2014/05/...s-boy-from-dog-attack/20885976/?ncid=webmail1



> A California child pulled from his bike by an attacking dog was saved by his family's cat on Tuesday, which quickly rushed in and attacked the dog, a video posted on YouTube showed on Wednesday.


----------



## Kaya (May 14, 2014)

Aiyeee. I misspelled good. That's what I get for trying to type and eat an ice cream cone.


----------



## Meanderer (May 14, 2014)

That's OK...Ice Cream is goog!


----------



## Kaya (May 14, 2014)

lol. Smarty pants. layful:

Anywho...I watched the other vid and I gotta agree with someone that made a comment in the news feed:


> Where the hell did the mother go at the end of the video? She was standing over her son, she could have grabbed him and ran into the home. Instead she leaves him on the ground and runs away.....wth?


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 14, 2014)

*AMAZING!  This Boy's Cat Saves Him From Serious Dog ATTACK!*

This boy's cat chased away this dog that was attacking, and saved him from serious injury.


----------



## Kaya (May 14, 2014)

Maybe we can merge the threads? Mine is called Goog Kitty.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (May 14, 2014)

I watched this, too, and it is truly wonderful and amazing !  We often hear stories about heroic dogs who save children from drowning, or wake up people when the house catches on fire, or even protect their owner from an intruder. We just don't expect our cats to be protectors of the family; yet this brave cat literally rushed out and attacked that large dog to protect this poor little boy. That dog looked pretty shocked when the cat attacked, and he sure was not going to stay around and argue with the cat at all.
I am surprised that they were filming the whole thing, so they must have had trouble with this neighbor dog before maybe.


----------



## SifuPhil (May 14, 2014)

Looks like Kitty gave that dog a flying side kick - good for you, Kitty! Extra portions of tuna tonight! :encouragement:

I'm kind of perturbed that Mom ran off and left her son there at the end, though - he would have been in my arms until he got inside.


----------



## SifuPhil (May 14, 2014)

Hehe, heh ... I just said the same thing in the other thread. Maybe she was going to shoot the dog ...


----------



## Kaya (May 14, 2014)

From my understanding..she chased the dog and got bit herself.


----------



## SifuPhil (May 14, 2014)

Wow, really? Talk about ironic ... 

Dog shouldn't be running around the neighborhood anyway. We'll probably hear that he got put down.


----------



## Kaya (May 14, 2014)

Yes, the owners have volunteered him to be euthanized. Personally, I think the owners should be and not the dog. They knew he didn't like kids. So why was the dog loose?


----------



## SifuPhil (May 14, 2014)

Agreed. The poor dumb beast was just obeying his instincts - his owners were more than dumb and lacking in common sense. But it's the dog that will suffer.

Such is America.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 14, 2014)

Sorry Kaya, I didn't see you already had a thread on this, so I merged as you suggested, and changed your goog kitty, lol.   I didn't know anything about this story, but I did hear the dog would be euthanized.  I agree Phil, if I was the mother I would have the kid in my arms in fear of another attack for sure.  I've heard stories of attack cats before, but it's nice to see one in action! :coolthumb:


----------



## Ina (May 14, 2014)

It is good to hear about kitties doing protective things. Generally people don't like cats around their children. All my life people have told of cats stealing a babies breath, giving ringworm to kids, and on and on.  I've had a few cats, and mostly they are loving, and yes protective.


----------



## Kaya (May 14, 2014)

Thanks seabreeze! Although I did sorta dig the Goog. :love_heart:

Anyway....it's too bad about the dog. Yes, I pity the dog for having idiot owners.


----------



## Warrigal (May 14, 2014)

My mothers always said cats were better mothers than some humans.
Not judging the mother here, but heaps of praise for the moggy. :clap:

Is anyone else wondering who filmed this incident?


----------



## Kaya (May 14, 2014)

They had security cameras all around their house and that is what filmed it.


----------



## Warrigal (May 15, 2014)

:doh:Of course! 
I don't anything like that so it didn't occur to me.
I don't actually know anyone who has security cameras at home.
I'm glad it wasn't a human doing the filming.


----------



## Phantom (May 15, 2014)

So the person that filmed the entire event did nothing to stop the dog ???


----------



## Warrigal (May 15, 2014)

It was filmed automatically by fixed security cameras, Phants.
I didn't understand that either.
I live in a security camera free zone too. :eek1:


----------



## Meanderer (May 15, 2014)

MOM UPDATE: 
Why the mom leave the son... The dog continues to linger on the other side of the SUV. She is trying to run it off while simultaneously getting the attention of the dog owner who is also in his driveway. She ends up going head to head with the dog, and also getting bit herself. Both the cat and the mom are bad-ass.


----------



## Meanderer (May 15, 2014)

*Lassie was a cat!*

The story doesn't tell us the breed of cat...but maybe it was a Tuxedo cat?  In the original "Lassie" stories, Lassie was a tuxedo cat. The role was re-cast as a Collie after no TC willing to accept the role could be found. They all refused the role as 'undignified' and 'demeaning.'

http://cats.about.com/od/coatcolorpatternstypes/tp/Tuxedo-Facts.htm


----------



## SifuPhil (May 15, 2014)

SnagglePuss has decided to start patrolling our house a bit more enthusiastically, in hopes of getting a movie deal. Here he is closely inspecting a potential terrorist bug on the window frame ...


----------



## kcvet (May 15, 2014)

looks like the basic tabby


----------



## SifuPhil (May 15, 2014)

He _does_ look like a tabby ...


----------



## kcvet (May 15, 2014)

size matters in the animal world and this dog was not very big


----------



## That Guy (May 15, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (May 15, 2014)

*Dear Tabby*

Enjoy!....You've earned it!


----------



## Phantom (May 16, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> It was filmed automatically by fixed security cameras, Phants.
> I didn't understand that either.
> I live in a security camera free zone too. :eek1:



Thanks Warrigal .... Saw it on the news latter oops


----------

